# 1d4chan--40k Fluff with humor!



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ever want to brush up on fluff but found the grimdark writing not to your tastes at the moment? Here's the solution!


Category:Warhammer 40,000 - 1d4chan


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

XD. Yeah, I've gone through several different articles there. Blood Ravens if one of the funniest, then there is the one about Bjorn the Fellhand. I actually have them both favorited.

Blood Ravens - 1d4chan
Bjorn the Fell Handed - 1d4chan


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Their tactics articles are excellent, because of this site I'm fairly certain my next army will be Night Lords!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I like it a lot, 'ell', MY space marines (If i ever get the bleepers painted) are going to be the "Knight Inductor Reasonable Marines. More then the fluff there tactical guides, (Looks sore) are top notch and well worth the look perhaps more then the fluff.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

The best ones have to be about Bjorn and the Black templars... had me in stitches


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i go on here for lol's sometimes. but that site has MASSIVE dislikng to Matt ward
they even had a whole article on him
Matthew Ward - 1d4chan


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Chaos Space Marine tactica was hilarious, especially the section on the *Murder Sword*.

Warhammer 40,000/6th Edition Tactics/Chaos Space Marines - 1d4chan


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

revilo44 said:


> i go on here for lol's sometimes. but that site has MASSIVE dislikng to Matt ward
> they even had a whole article on him
> Matthew Ward - 1d4chan


What's wrong with the Ward hate? 

Seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Romanov77 said:


> What's wrong with the Ward hate?
> 
> Seems pretty normal to me.


And so it begins haha One of my favorite sections is the list of equipment the Blood Ravens 'acquired' (Stole) from such organizations as brother chapters, the Inquisition, and somehow the Adeptus Custodes. Damn Blood Magpies.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> And so it begins haha One of my favorite sections is the list of equipment the Blood Ravens 'acquired' (Stole) from such organizations as brother chapters, the Inquisition, and somehow the Adeptus Custodes. Damn Blood Magpies.


Linked that one in my earlier post. Loved it. "When we said even Chaos wasn't safe, we weren't kidding."

Check out the one on C.S. GOTO. They draw a parallel between him and Matt Ward.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

DeathJester921 said:


> Linked that one in my earlier post. Loved it. "When we said even Chaos wasn't safe, we weren't kidding."


I laughed at, 'HOW THE F&*K DO YOU STEAL CUSTODES EQUIPMENT?!?!'


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

What!!! A 1d4 chan thread, and by the second page no one has mentioned the angry marines yet!!!!

I'm so **** mad i could just ********* the ***** out of ******** then ********* in ******* the**** with a soggy turnip!!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I laughed at, 'HOW THE F&*K DO YOU STEAL CUSTODES EQUIPMENT?!?!'


Thought this one was one of the funniest. 

"The Novamarines were puzzled to see that this particular piece of Terminator armor was gone from their honored battle brother's body after his death at the hands of the Tau......while they were still in combat 30 seconds later when they weren't looking at their brother's general direction."


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

It is against the rules to post about 1d4chan without including a link to Kharn

Kharn - 1d4chan

WHERE IS MY EQUERRY!!??


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

+++ Imperial Star Charts name this world the Tomb World of the Necron Lord, Assholetep the Insufferable.

RECOMMENDATION: Avoid at all costs. Assholetep is easier to insult than a catty gay hipster at a costume party on Halloween where like 3 other gay men dressed as the same obscure superhero that you never heard of.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

I have read quite a few but the one that puts me in stitches every time is

Eldrad - 1d4chan


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

This really is a good website, the stories are quite funny And creative. Ive only read the Leman russ ones and the reasonable marines i think.

Oh yeah and angry marines gotta mention angry marines.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

DeathJester921 said:


> Thought this one was one of the funniest.
> 
> "The Novamarines were puzzled to see that this particular piece of Terminator armor was gone from their honored battle brother's body after his death at the hands of the Tau......while they were still in combat 30 seconds later when they weren't looking at their brother's general direction."
> __________________


In conclusion, damn Magpies haha

I love this website haha This and Flash Gitz animations/webcomic are my favorite fan-made 40k pieces


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This is what happens when you put something super-grim-dark-this-should-be-taken-with-total-seriousness and give it to the proud and honorable people of 4chan.

Everything about 1d4chan is pure win.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup. Everytime I get on it again, I end up spending hours just going through all the various articles. 

Eldrad is a dick, is always worth a good laugh.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Somethings there are funny like the hatred for Ward, C.S. Multilaser, Ultramarines, Abbaddon (though I think of him as the biggest bully in the whole universe thus incompetent, but Chaos is might makes right so he stays atop), Empy's todo-list and such. Other things are lame like the Angry Marines and such. In general I think of the place as a cesspit, but it can be used for humor on occasion if I'm in a spacial mood.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

This site is what got me started with 40K basically, their tactica articles are pretty damn good as long as you don't see them as the obsolete truth because some things are very dependant on your meta and others just depend on your tastes. The fluff articles make me roflcopter over the lolcano time after time but not just that, it's their general goofyness that cracks me up every time making this site easily one of my favs.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Beaviz81 said:


> Somethings there are funny like the hatred for Ward, C.S. Multilaser, Ultramarines, Abbaddon (though I think of him as the biggest bully in the whole universe thus incompetent, but Chaos is might makes right so he stays atop), Empy's todo-list and such. Other things are lame like the Angry Marines and such. In general I think of the place as a cesspit, but it can be used for humor on occasion if I'm in a spacial mood.


What would the angry marines say to that? Oh yeah


***** ***** ****** ***** you **** ***** your mom **** ******* **** chaos ***** ****** ******** pretty **** marine.


The angry marines are awesome.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Abaddon at the Therapist is my absolute favorite. It had me in tears. It actually inspired me to write The Grind. I swear, a lot of the figures and factions in 40k are so caricatured that 40k is pretty much made for comedy.

I recently discovered their WHFB articles. Both the tactics and fluff pieces are hilarious. Like the bit for the Skaven Hell Pit Abomination:



> The Hell Pit Abomination is a really really good distraction carnifex. Mainly because its Adorable. So much so that no opponent can bear look at it without clawing their eyes out. Its like baby kittens in shoes and jaunty hats only this kitten has a lot more heads to Awwww... at. The war machines will shoot at it and you will laugh cause aside from a lucky cannon shot or two (or six if your facing dwarfs) they will probably survive long enough to RIP AND TEAR at at least one unit to shreds before he goes down. But that's the best part. The Abomination knows how cute it is and has the potential to bring itself back to life to spread its adorable brand of love to those that put it down.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Beaviz81 said:


> Other things are lame like the Angry Marines and such.


Angry Marines did a lot to get me in the hobby. Granted I was younger then.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Angry Marines never did much for me. It's a personal taste, nothing more nothing less. I respect that people likes them. Understand? Hell no. But I don't see the humor in the Big Bang Theory either (could be the fact that the Norwegian channel uses canned laugh and I have a hearing impairment making the laughter overpowering).


----------

